# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses vacios y curosidades.

## titobcn

Hola abro este hilo para poner fotos de embalses vacios, ya  se que un embalse vacio para los que nos gusta el agua y los embalses no es agradable, pero hay cosas que solo se ven cuando estan vacios, iglesias, puentes, pueblos, carreteras, desagües de fondo etc.
para eso abro este hilo, haber que os parece.

dejo algunas fotos, algunas son mias y otras de Google images.

----------

FEDE (22-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (22-feb-2015),Juan Miguel Torre (09-nov-2017),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

unas pocas mas.

----------

FEDE (22-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (22-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn



----------

FEDE (22-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (22-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por el post y por las fotos Tito. 
la segunda tanda, la numero 7, creo que es la antigua presa de Puentes, justo aguas abajo de la nueva presa.
saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Buena idea Titobcn  :Smile: 

Aunque creo que aparte de aportar fotos, habría que aportar alguna información.

Voy a tratar de aportar algo sobre algunas fotos.

Del primer post que has puesto, la 1ª y 2ª foto pertenecen al embalse de Búbal, la 3ª pertenece al embalse de El Grado, la 4ª, 5ª y 6ª pertenecen al embalse de Mediano, la 7ª ni idea, y la 8ª, 9ª y 10ª creo que pertenecen al embalse Barrios de Luna.

Del segundo post, la 1ª, 2ª y 5ª foto pertenecen al embalse de Boadella, la 3ª al embalse de La Baells, la 4ª ni idea, la 6ª al embalse de Sau, la 7ª como ha dicho Huesito es la presa de Puentes, y la 8ª, 9ª y 10ª ni idea.

Del tercer post, la 1ª y 2ª ni idea, la 3ª es del embalse de Mediano.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Ese año el embalse estuvo prácticamente al 0%

----------

aberroncho (23-feb-2015),FEDE (22-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Algunas fotos del embalse de San Pedro, en el río Sil, provincia de Orense.

    

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (22-feb-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Hay fotos de Ulldecona aún más bajo, en su foro.

----------


## HUESITO

> Hay fotos de Ulldecona aún más bajo, en su foro.


Y que lo digas, me parecen impresionantes...
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

Que buena idea la de este hilo. Espero que cunda mucho. Bueno, porque se aporten muchas fotos, no por que estén vacios los embalses.

----------


## HUESITO

> Que buena idea la de este hilo. Espero que cunda mucho. Bueno, porque se aporten muchas fotos, no por que estén vacios los embalses.


Y que lo digas Jonasino pero tambien se ven cosas que normalmente no se pueden ver porque quedaron bajo las aguas...  
Por cierto, alguien recuerda que embalse sufrio una rotura en su desagüe hace unos años y que intentaron taponar con una bola de metal desde la presa??
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

> Y que lo digas Jonasino pero tambien se ven cosas que normalmente no se pueden ver porque quedaron bajo las aguas...  
> Por cierto, alguien recuerda que embalse sufrio una rotura en su desagüe hace unos años y que intentaron taponar con una bola de metal desde la presa??
> Gracias y saludos.


Eso pasó en el embalse de Maria Cristina.

----------

HUESITO (23-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

En este enlace se puede ver, el embalse de Arcos vacío.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...n-unas-fotitos

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## IMP68

> Eso pasó en el embalse de Maria Cristina.


Concretamente en noviembre del año 2000. A finales de octubre de 2.000 se lleno el embalse en apenas 18 horas, pero luego se perdió toda el agua embalsada. Todos los días aparecían noticias en los periódicos de Castellon, incluso cayó una grúa de gran tonelaje al embalse intentando tapar el agujero. Al final hubo que vaciar el embalse y arreglarlo una vez vacio

----------

HUESITO (25-feb-2015),REEGE (27-feb-2015)

----------


## Juan Miguel Torre

Viejo puente hacia Maderuelo, embalse de Linares del Arroyo, Segovia. Al lado de la Hermita de la Vera Cruz. El puente data al menos del siglo XVI y tiene los escudos de armas de la familia Pacheco que se encargaban de cobrar pontazgo a los arrieros que lo cruzaban. Es posible que sea un puente romano modificado a lo largo de los siglos.

Ahora con la brutal sequía emerge una parte más de nuestra historia.

----------

HUESITO (09-nov-2017),JMTrigos (10-nov-2017),Jonasino (11-nov-2017),Los terrines (09-nov-2017),perdiguera (10-nov-2017)

----------

